# Shoulder Holster?



## Iceman (Oct 12, 2009)

I am purchasing a Glock 22 within the week and will be getting my CCW shortly after. I have already ordered a Blackhawk Serpa Auto-lock 2 Thigh Rig which will be perfect for the kind of work I do on a daily basis for a secuirty company I work for. However, sometimes we do high profile jobs where we are required to wear full suits making the thigh rig not an option. I am looking into the Serpa Auto-lock 2 shoulder harness but was a little concerned about size issues underneath a suit coat. Does anyone have any experience with the Serpa shoulder harness holster amd how it fits under a coat? Or if anyone has any other shoulder harness options that might be just as good or even better. Thanks for your time guys, all comments are appreciated.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I carried in a shoulder holster as a cop one time and I wasn't crazy about it.

My son in law is a US Marshal and he carries in a shoulder holster and he likes it - I think you've got to try it before you will know if you will like it or not.

a good rigs are expensive, you might try to borrow one for a test before buying it.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not used that one. I have a Bianchi Agent X (Link) that I've been quite happy with. I've had it about two years now and it's as hood or better than the day I got it. Bianchi don't make a great belt but the holsters are really good (for me anyway)., I have two (The shoulder rig and a 3S IWB) holsters of theirs and really like them both. The Agent X rides a little more comfortable than most the others I've used.

I do have a UTG Shoulder rig that reminds me of the Serpa one. It carries pretty well but there's better out there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Only 21 and already working high profile security? Damn, you must be a serious operator to land a gig like that at such a young age!

Just ask the other members of your tacticool team and see what they are using and get the same stuff. That way you have equipment compatibility if one of you goes down and you need to use other guy's gear!

:watching:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Omg my somach...oh stop...cant breathe!!! :smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> Only 21 and already working high profile security? Damn, you must be a serious operator to land a gig like that at such a young age!
> 
> :watching:


:anim_lol:

My thoughts exactly. When he said "Thigh Rig for my kind of work" I knew something was up. :buttkick: goodbye.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt082:smt082:smt082


Well as much fun as we're all having with this, I think the point has clearly been made and we'll end this before it becomes a bash-fest.


----------

